# Deer Hoist - For your receiver on your truck/quad



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice... so it swivels too ?


----------



## TC-CountryBoy (Aug 30, 2004)

Looks good. I have to ask, how far under the truck does the to section go? It looks a lot taller together than it looks like it should be when in the stowed position, or is there another piece not shown?


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice work


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

Nice work, it's even painted.


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Skunkworkx said:


> Nice... so it swivels too ?


Yes! I welded round stickin the end. I'll take a pic


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Stock*. Not stickin. Damn iphones


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

great lookin setup!


----------



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

Pretty badass. How much did it cost all together?


----------



## TargetShooter2 (Dec 10, 2010)

looks like the little ones ,, want you to move so they can have some swing time .

it looks good , should do the job .

TS2


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

I made a similar setup for my truck last year except I'm getting too old (and lazy  ) to use a hand crank so I installed a electric winch on mine. I have a huge deep cycle battery that sits in the front of the box of my truck all the time.


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

Now THAT is nice!! Might have to take a crack at building one of those myself!


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

NJlungbuster said:


> Pretty badass. How much did it cost all together?


It cost me $85. Hopefully it'll get a lot of use this fall too. &#55357;&#56860;


----------



## Pikeslayer (Aug 1, 2010)

That is awesome!


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## jbuhr (Feb 13, 2011)

i have made several of them as well. once your friends see yours you will be making as many as i did, especially if you let them use it. there are 5 of them i have made just at our deer camp every year plus another 3 or 4 that my uncles use


----------



## dan476 (Mar 17, 2011)

Can you post a pic of the swivel part. Thanks


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

sure, give me some time....it works great though....killed a doe last weekend and used it. LOVE IT


----------



## EGlock86 (Aug 15, 2010)

Im interested in the swivel part too


----------



## brady01 (Jul 4, 2010)

I made one last year, but didnt fool with the whole swivel. Sure it would be nice, but once you have the deer up, surely you can push it around into the bed of the truck. I love it though, VERY STRONG. Fits perfectly in the bed of my truck. I love it!


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

EGlock86 said:


> Im interested in the swivel part too


I haven't gotten to take a pic yet. Been real busy. I will post pics though. I just welded a round stock that slid into the 2" tubing. It sticks out about 8" and then sits inside the bottom section..


----------



## deerhunter0709 (Feb 27, 2011)

No freakin way! I was just thinking about drawing up some plans for making one like this last weekend. I'm a civil engineering student at University of Missouri Science and Technology and love inventing new toys. I love how compact it can be


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

deerhunter0709 said:


> No freakin way! I was just thinking about drawing up some plans for making one like this last weekend. I'm a civil engineering student at University of Missouri Science and Technology and love inventing new toys. I love how compact it can be


Awesome! I'm sure u have more brains than. Ha. Make one n post it up!!


----------



## Arrowhunter (Jul 26, 2005)

I made one years ago when I moved off for school living in a apartment no place to skin critters. The only thing I did not do was build my bottom section long enough to drop the tail gate. I have it some on my traveling hunts sure does come in handy!!


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Arrowhunter said:


> I made one years ago when I moved off for school living in a apartment no place to skin critters. The only thing I did not do was build my bottom section long enough to drop the tail gate. I have it some on my traveling hunts sure does come in handy!!


Great point! If any of you guys build one, MAKE SURE you have it extend out far enought to allow you to drop your tailgat while cutting the deer. It sure makes it nice.


----------



## Hwthunter (Oct 13, 2010)

ttt


----------



## dmgiss (Mar 18, 2010)

I sure could use one of those..nice build


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## handirifle (Jun 9, 2005)

Been looking at old DIY threads, and came across this one. It's almost identical to what I paid $160 for from Cabelas some years back, with one exception. I had to improve mine to make it as nice as yours. For some reason, the maker of mine decided that instead of a pulley in the upper inside corner, they simply put a steel round bar across a brace on either side. It also came with a covered steel cable instead of a rope, which I like. 

I got rid of the round bar and bolted at big pulley in it's place. The bar idea was stupid, as it really strains the cable when under load. Mine also swivels and let me tell you, when you put a heavy load on it, the swivel feature is worth it's weight in gold. I use it to load my sliding 5th wheel hitch assembly into the truck. 

Yours looks very well built. Nice work.


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Well thanks a lot! We have reAlly been putting it to use too. So we can leave my doe hang, we just strapped it to a tree. Lol 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kybowhunter90 (Jun 16, 2011)

nice! i made one in my welding shop about a week ago and i love it!


----------



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

Can you please post a picture or two of the swivel section?? I really want to see how it works and how you made it. Thanks.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Here's a pic of mine with the electric winch. Glad we had it tonight cause my wife and I would never have got this brut into the truck


----------



## otterlakexbow (May 13, 2012)

I'm just thinking aloud, would the wiring be thick enough to plug the electric winch into the trailer wiring receptacle? The wiring harness for the round plug has decent wiring to it.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

otterlakexbow said:


> I'm just thinking aloud, would the wiring be thick enough to plug the electric winch into the trailer wiring receptacle? The wiring harness for the round plug has decent wiring to it.


I'm glad you asked this because I have looked into that extensively because that was my initial idea. What I was told is that if you did this, you would at the very least fry your plug on the vehicle and quite possibly the vehicle wiring as well. This is because the winch draws more amps (believe they said amps) then what your wiring and plug allows for. I'm still going to come up with something quicker because right now I have to remove the wing nuts off the big battery in the back of the truck and then attach the winch. I carry a big battery in the back because the box of my truck has a lighting system for those dark nights when you need to see good.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

I believe this will be my next project, hope y'all don't mind me copying some of your info!


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

jrdrees said:


> I believe this will be my next project, hope y'all don't mind me copying some of your info!


 Copy anything and everything you need. That's what these threads are here for bud!! If you have any questions, just ask and we'll be glad to help


----------



## Hunterdale (Nov 28, 2009)

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/...e-360-degree-swivel-lift-system.aspx?a=681080 

Bought this one last year because it was going to cost the same for materials to build it, not counting my labor. Pretty decent piece of equipment and not a bad deal for those that don't have either the skills or tools to build one for themselves.


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

NJlungbuster said:


> Can you please post a picture or two of the swivel section?? I really want to see how it works and how you made it. Thanks.


Here are a few pics. I simply cut a piece of pipe and welded it to the tubing! I drilled holes which accepts a hitch pin to keep it from spinning while cutting the deer. I had to grind a little weld and it fits right into to lower half. If you need more pics just let me know




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

NJ, Did you ever get one made?


----------



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

Actually, I traded my taxidermist a freezer for one he had laying around. So I didn't end up having to build one after all. But thanks anyway for your help.


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

ok great. Gosh, I totally forgot to get you those pics and I'm sorry!. I hope it's working out for you!!


----------



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

No problem at all buddy. I wouldn't have had time to build it anyway lol.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

Arrowhunter said:


> I made one years ago when I moved off for school living in a apartment no place to skin critters. The only thing I did not do was build my bottom section long enough to drop the tail gate. I have it some on my traveling hunts sure does come in handy!!


Mine comes out far enough to drop the tailgate, plus it takes a 45-degree turn to the right so it is easy to swivel it around and lay the hog/deer on the tailgate without running into the taillights


----------



## handirifle (Jun 9, 2005)

dustoffer said:


> Mine comes out far enough to drop the tailgate, plus it takes a 45-degree turn to the right so it is easy to swivel it around and lay the hog/deer on the tailgate without running into the taillights


Now THAT is a good idea. As I mentioned in my earlier post, I also use mine to load my ultra heavy sliding 5th wheel hitch into my truck, and I have to REALLY be careful not to take out my taillight. I'd like to see a picture of your mod.

2X
What size and type of rope is that, and how much stretch do you get? I like the cable I have, but I am concerned a little about when it starts to fray.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Mine extends past my tail gate as well but I opted to put a little "leg" on the bottom of mine to keep it from tilting forward when a lot of weight is on it. The leg is adjustable in case you're not on even ground.


----------



## KSBoneCollectr (Jul 15, 2013)

Nice work


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Handirifle, I'm not sure really. I just went and bought some thick rope at the hardware! Ha


-Kmart pro staff'r


----------



## handirifle (Jun 9, 2005)

2X
Thanks.

The real kicker, is this past Thursday, I filled my tag (rifle) and since it was about my 20th trip out, and have come up dry every other trip, I didn't load the hoist into the truck. Well Murphy kicked in, and I liked to never got him onto my truck, dressed out. He was only 125 dressed (weighed at butcher) but I only weigh 170 and he felt like 200.

Live and learn. Now I need to work on a deer cart, so I can leave that home too I guess.:teeth:


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Wow dude nice work that thing is slick


----------



## devinesZ (May 2, 2010)

does anyone have the plans for this with the swivel? I need to make one, great looking setups guys!


----------



## chipper (Mar 3, 2006)

looks great can you post parts list and how to instructions thank you


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

I'll get it out n make a short video 


-Kmart pro staff'r


----------



## devinesZ (May 2, 2010)

Anyone interested in just buying one. Ebay has a couple for under $150 that swivel and under $100 for ones that dont swivel. Saw them tonight

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## handirifle (Jun 9, 2005)

One change, or addition I plan on doing for mine, for next year is an in the bed base. Mine was a factory made unit, that is also 2 piece. The base is 2x2" tubing that bends 90 deg and goes vertical to about 12-18" above the tailgate, when open. It does stick out far enough to open the gate. The top is also 2x2" tubing. The bottom, has a round tubing at the top, and so does the top section. The top round piece is small enough to fit inside the bottom, much like the OP's design. Mine came with a welded on nut and a bolt threaded into it so it can be locked down at any point in the turn. A little more effort, but more convenience. 

I would like to make one that lays down in my truck bed, but folds up and stores out of the way when not in use. It would also be bolted in, for theft deterrence, and then when I wanted to use it just stand it up and lock it in place, swing it out over the bed or to the side of the truck. Then when the game is hoisted, swing it around and drop the animal into the bed of the truck.

Similar to the little hydraulic units sold today, but larger, and manually operated with a winch. My winch has hefted some pretty impressive weight so far.
All in the thought process at this time.


----------

